# هل أنت وزوجتك أصدقاء ؟؟



## النهيسى (6 أبريل 2010)

لقد قصد الله للزوج والزوجة أن يكون إتحادهما معاً على مستوى الروح والنفس والجسد، وإنه عندما نؤمن بالله يسهل علينا أن نتحد بروحه القدوس، وعندما نجتمع معاً كزوج وزوجة يكون إتحادنا الجسدى ليس بالأمر الصعب، لكن أصعب مناطق الإتحاد بيننا هى منطقة النفس التى تتكون من الفكر والمشاعر والإرادة، لذلك سنركز فى هذا الخطاب عن إتحادنا معاً " كأصدقاء "! وذلك من خلال محاولتنا الإجابة على هذا السؤال الهام :
هل أنت وزوجتك أصدقاء ؟؟
يعيش بعض الأزواج معاً فى وجود تشاحنات وحرب باردة مستمرة محققين هدف العدو إبليس ومبطلين خطة الله لحياتهم.
وكأنهم " أضداد وأعداء " !!. والبعض الآخر يعيش معاً كموظفين معاً فى مصلحة حكومية كلاً يعمل ما عليه من واجبات وظيفته كزوج أو كزوجة ولا يتقابلان الا عندما تشترك وظائفهم معاً!! حتى علاقتهم الجنسية معاً تتم كواجب لابد منه!! وتتسرب حياة الألفة والصداقة من بين أيديهم! لإنهم يعيشون " كزملاء عمل " ووظيفتهم هى زوج ، زوجة فقط!! أما النوع الثالث فهم الذين يتمتعون معاً بعشرة طيبة وآلفة وإنسجام معاً بالروح القدس ويتعاملون معاً " كأصدقاء وأحباء ".

إن هدف الله لحياتنا هو أن يخلق الاثنين في نفسه انسانا واحدا جديدا صانعا سلاما
و يصالح الاثنين في جسد واحد مع الله بالصليب قاتلا العداوة به (أفسس 2 : 15،16)

‎مثلنا الأعلى!
إن الله يحب الإنسان لدرجة أنه يرفع محبيه لمستوى الصداقة فابراهيم ... دعي خليل الله (يعقوب 2 : 23)، وكان الرب يكلم موسى وجها لوجه كما يكلم الرجل صاحبه .. (الخروج 33 : 11). وقد قال يسوع : لا اعود اسميكم عبيدا لان العبد لا يعلم ما يعمل سيده لكني قد سميتكم احباء - أصدقاء - لاني اعلمتكم بكل ما سمعته من ابي (يوحنا 15 : 15) ، فالرب يسوع وضع لنا مثالاً لنتبعه ، هذا المثال هو مع كونه ملك الملوك ورب الأرباب قد أخلى نفسه لإجلنا ليرفعنا اليه لنتحول بنعمته من عبيد الى " أحباء وأصدقاء " يالها من نعمة عظيمة عندما نقبلها سوف يسهل علينا أن نعكسها بحياتنا بعضنا لبعض! فهذا هو فكر الله لإجلنا فهو فتح لنا الباب لنكون فى علاقة آلفة وصداقة وحب معنا ! ونستطيع أن ننشد بفخر وتقدير مع عروس النشيد " هذا حبيبي و هذا خليلي يا بنات اورشليم (نشيد 5 : 16) "

دعائم الصداقة



لكل بناء له دعائمه التى يقوم عليها هذا البناء ويثبت. كذلك الصداقة لها دعائم تقوم عليها، وتبعاً لقوة هذه الدعائم تكون قوة البناء، وبالطبع عندما تكون هذه الدعائم غير قوية أو " مهزوزة " يتزعزع بناء صداقتنا ولا يثبت فى مواجهة الشدائد والتحديات. وفى خطابنا هذا سنناقش أهم ثلاثة من هذه الدعائم.

المحبة والأحترام المتبادل :
لا تقوم صداقة حقيقية بدون إحترام متبادل، عندما تُقدر زوجتك وتحترمها حتى فى ما لا توافق عليه سيعمق هذا الإحترام أواصر الصداقة بينكما. إن المحبة والإحترام هما قضيبى قطار الصداقة فلا تفلح المحبة بدون الإحترام ولا الإحترام ذو قيمة بدون المحبة! غالباً ما تكون شخصية الزوج مخالفة تماماً لشخصية زوجته وقد قصد الله بهذا الاختلاف هو أن يكملا بعضهما البعض لا أن يصتدما معاً كنتيجة لهذه الإختلافات فى الشخصية. إن المحبة المتبادلة تساعد على هذا التكامل وأيضاً عندما يكون إتجاه قلبنا أن نحترم الأخر حتى لو إختلف عنا فى الرأى أو فى طريقة التفكير سنكتشف أن هذه الإختلافات فى الشخصية هى أساس ومصدر القوة فى إتحادنا وزواجنا!!

التساوى والندية :
إن وجودنا فى مجتمع يجعل الرجال ذو شأن أكبر وأعظم من النساء " يسلب " المرأة حقها فى التساوى بالرجل! فلا تنشأ صداقة قوية و صحية بين أثنين يشعر أحدهما أنه أفضل من الآخر!!. ولكننا كأولاد الله علينا أن لا نسلك بضغوط المجتمع بل أن نُقاد بكلمة الله التى تساوى بين الرجل والمرأة.

الصديق تجده عند الشدة أو الضعف :
عندما أكون ضعيفاً فهذا هو الوقت الذى فيه أطلب صديقاً يفهمنى ويرفعنى لا أن يمطرنى فقط بوابل من النصائح والإرشادات!! فعندما تخطئ أوتمرض زوجتك أو تضعف هذا هو الوقت المناسب لإظهار صداقتك الحقيقية! وذلك بإن تتقرب اليها أكثر وتقدر موقفها لا أن تبتعد عنها أو توبخها!!




كيف تتقوى صداقتكما معاً؟؟

والآن سوف ننتقل الى بعض النقط العملية التى تقوى علاقة الصداقة بينكما كزوج وزوجة، والتى أرجو أن تنظرا اليها بعين الأهتمام وكذلك يمكنكما أن تزيدا عليها حسب إحتياجكما وما ترونه مناسباً لحالتكما.

1- الصلاة معاً : 
أنا لا أعرف عن طريق أقوى واجدى وأكثر فعالية من طريق " الصلاة معاً " ليقوى أواصر التفاهم والصداقة والإنسجام بين الزوج والزوجة! ليس ذلك فقط ولكن " الصلاة معاً " تقوى علاقتنا بشريك عهدنا " الرب يسوع " مما يضفى على صداقتنا دفئ محبة الرب وقوة حمايته لنا. يحارب العدو هذه البركة بكل وسيلة لكن بتصميمنا على المثابرة فى الصلاة معاً سوف تكون النصرة لنا!

2- العمل والخدمة معاً : 
إن العمل أو الخدمة معاً يجعل منكما زملاء وأصدقاء بجانب أنكما أزواج مما يزيد من الروابط بينكما. ربما تكون خدمتكما مختلفة لكن لابد لخدمتكما أن تتكامل معاً. فمثلاً عندما يعظ زوجك يمكنك أن تتكاملى معه بالتشفع. أو ان أعطى الرب زوجتك خدمة التسبيح عليك أن تكمل هذه الخدمة بالتشجيع أو بما أعطاك الفرب من موهبة مكملة. فى جميع الحلات لتتحركا معاً كفريق واحد متناغم ومنسجم.


3- كلمات تشجيع ومساندة :
 إن كلمات الإمتنان والثناء على عمل جيد قد تم لها قوة تجعل من حياتكما مثال رائع للألفة والتفاهم! تعلما أيضاً أن تستحدما كلمات إيجابية تعلن تمسكما برؤية إيمانية تجاه الآخر. حاولا إستخدام كلمات ثناء مثل :
" شكراً من أجل... " ، " كنت رائعة فى... "، أنت ممتاز فى... "، " مظهرك جميل.. "، " أنت هدية الرب لىّ! "... الخ

4- قضاء وقت جيد معاً : 
إن وقت الأكل معاً هو أكثر الأشياء التى تعمق العلاقة بينكما فحاولا أن تعطيا لإنفسكما الوقت الكافى لتأكلا معاً فى جو من الآلفة مهما كانت مشاغلكما الكثيرة. أيضاً الخروج معاً لمدة ساعتين إسبوعياً "مثلاً" يشجع القدرة على الإستماع لبعض فى روح الألفة لما يهم الآخر ويزيد جو الرومانسية بينكما فيكسر الروتين الصعب للحياة. تعلما أن تكونا شفافين " عريانان " تتشاركان معاً بكل ما تشعران وتفكران فهذا يقوى أواصر الصداقة والمودة بينكما.

5- أعطاء وقبول الهدية :
إنتهز فرصة "عيد ميلاد" أو "عيد زواج" أو " أى مناسبة خاصة " لتقديم هدية تعبر عن الحب والتقدير، المهم هو "المعنى" وليس "القيمة المادية"! فليست الهدية بثمنها بل بالمعنى التى تحملها الهدية، فوردة بسيطة تكون أحياناً أعظم هدية ترجوها زوجتك! عمل طعام يفضله زوجكى كهدية له لا يكلفك الكثير لكن له عظيم الأثر فى زوجك! وهذا الأفكار البسيطة غير مكلفة لكن تحمل فى طياتها عمق المحبة والإهتمام وتؤكد وتدعم صداقتكما!

6- الأفعال البسيطة التى تظهر خدمتنا لبعض:
إن "ترتيب السريربعد النوم" أو "غسل الأطباق" أو" تلميع الجزمة للآخر" أو "كى الملابس" أو "غسيل الطفل وتغير ملابسه" ، ... الخ
كلها أفعال بسيطة تظهر خدمتنا وإعتناءنا ببعضنا البعض. فإبدأ بزرع هذه البذار الصغيرة فسوف تحصد حصاد وفير من الحب والمودة التى سوف تسود حياتكما!

7- اللمسات الرقيقة الحانية :
يعتاد الآزواج " أحياناً " على التعامل "بخشونة" مع زوجاتهم كأنه يتعامل مع رجل مثله، متناسياً أن المرأة مخلوق رقيق يحتاج الى لمسات رقيقة حانية وهذه اللمسات ذو معنى عميق جداّ للزوجة. فمسك اليد بحنان أو " المعانقة وقت الشده " تؤثر فى زوجتك أكثر من المداعبة الثقيلة ، فالدافع حسن فى الحالتين .. ولكن لماذا لا تكون رقيقاً مع زوجتك وحانياً ؟ إبدأ الآن فى إكتشاف هذه اللمسات الرقيقة التى تناسب زوجتك. فكل زوجة تختلف عن الزوجات الآخريات وتتفرد بإحتياجاتها الخاصة التى يجب على الزوج إكتشافها!

وأخيراً فى ضوء ما قد قرأت هل ترى أنك وزوجتك أصدقاء ؟
 والى أى مدى ؟ 
هل تنقصكما بعض نواحى تأكيد هذه الصداقة ؟
هيا الآن أبدأ خطوات عملية لتعميق الصداقة والمودة بينكما،
أبدأ بسؤال الرب وسوف يرشدك بروحه القدوس كيف؟ 
ومن أين تبدأ!!

منقول




​


----------



## ميرنا (6 أبريل 2010)

لو فى بيت كدا يبقى جنة بجد


----------



## +Coptic+ (6 أبريل 2010)

*موضوع رائع جدا جدا
حتي مع اختلاف طرق الصداقة بين الازواج لكن الصداقة مطلوبة جدا
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## النهيسى (9 أبريل 2010)

apsoti قال:


> لو فى بيت كدا يبقى جنة بجد


*

مروركم

فى غايه الروعه

شكراا

سلام الرب يسوع معاكم
​​*


----------



## النهيسى (9 أبريل 2010)

m1ged قال:


> *موضوع رائع جدا جدا
> حتي مع اختلاف طرق الصداقة بين الازواج لكن الصداقة مطلوبة جدا
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


*

مروركم

فى غايه الروعه

شكراا

سلام الرب يسوع معاكم​​​*


----------



## kalimooo (10 أبريل 2010)

*


موضوع رائع جداااا 

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك

*


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 أبريل 2010)

موضوع رااااااااائع 
شكرا كتير على الموضوع 
ربنا يعوضك ​


----------

